# Free Snowboard Tutorials



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

lol at not letting anyone see you do a melon grab behind your back :laugh:


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Yip don't let anyone see you do it, haha!


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

SAddiction said:


> Yip don't let anyone see you do it, haha!


What if I want to spin my methods, then can I do it behind the back?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Big fella in the navy jacket is going to cry himself to sleep tonight being made the "what not to do" guy lol


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> lol at not letting anyone see you do a melon grab behind your back :laugh:


Hahaha. Thought the same thing. 

Good video and good call!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

sorry, i just gotta intervene here and say that no one should under any circumstances ever do step 3. 

if that means that you never learn how to do a method, well (you suck - but) that means you never learn how to do a method. do not do step 3. 






















don't do it man.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

Great vid(s)

My goal is to get a Terje method this year.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

hardasacatshead said:


> Big fella in the navy jacket is going to cry himself to sleep tonight being made the "what not to do" guy lol


haha, that's actually one of our filmers, Ben Webb. He's actually pretty good and can do legit methods. I just asked him to do that. I was injured during the filming of this which is why I'm not in this tutorial much - Nev


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Haha yeah I figured that'd be the case. I'm envisioning a rock, paper, scissors style decider.

They're great vids by the way mate, I've added a few more tricks to this year's to-learn list as a result.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Poor shitty shifty guy... 

Couldn't help but laugh at the part about melons with some knee bend --> "don't let anyone see you do this. Only noobs..."


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Method*

I bought Snowboard Addictions freestyle program, its like having a snowboard coach 24/7...:?


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> I bought Snowboard Addictions freestyle program, its like having a snowboard coach 24/7...:?


Thanks dude. Lots more tutorials on the way


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

*Great tutorial*

Really good tutorial, great to watch and follow. Also captured pretty well the essence of the Method air: style. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

SAddiction said:


> Thanks dude. Lots more tutorials on the way


when is the carving video coming out? Earlier in the year it was slated to come out soon but I think it got pushed back? Want to tweak my carving a little. It's sorta sloppy right now.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks dude!


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> when is the carving video coming out? Earlier in the year it was slated to come out soon but I think it got pushed back? Want to tweak my carving a little. It's sorta sloppy right now.


We're trying to release a carving tutorial asap but we have a lot of other stuff to do at the moment that we pushed it back a lil bit. But it'll definitely come out this season!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> I bought Snowboard Addictions freestyle program, its like having a snowboard coach 24/7...:&#55357;&#56397;


Also gives you something to do on the bus, and helps (a little) with the pre-season jitters.


----------

